

Teenage son discovers his deceased father's ghost car in Xbox rally game - thejteam
https://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/teenage-son-discovers-his-deceased-father-s-ghost-car-in-xbox-rally-game-154558866.html

======
atesti
Good that this recorded ghost drive was not stored in the cloud. Hardware can
easily survive 10 years. Hosted game servers cannot!

